# Corona Body 2020



## ThunderHorse (Mar 20, 2020)

Might as well do it.  Well folks here we go.

Training promotes positive immuno response. 

Smoking, Drinking, and being a lardass do not!  They are immune system suppressants. 

So I'm going to dump this 30 after 30, who else is in?  Stopped smoking cigars, will limit my drinking to one day per week and limited volume.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 20, 2020)

Not meant as an insult or challenge, but, I'm going to keeping living my life as I have while respecting the constraints of government.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 20, 2020)

To add, not saying I'm going to be a fatbody, but I'm still going to enjoy my cigars and good whiskey as I would pandemic or otherwise.

If I felt I needed a change to lifestyle, I'd make it. I'm healthy and going to continue enjoying the finer things in life.


----------



## mac21 (Mar 20, 2020)

I lucked out and got a barbell set a few months ago for my basement. Three days a week is helping me stay on somewhat of a schedule while my wife and I work from home until further notice.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 20, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> To add, not saying I'm going to be a fatbody, but I'm still going to enjoy my cigars and good whiskey as I would pandemic or otherwise.
> 
> If I felt I needed a change to lifestyle, I'd make it. I'm healthy and going to continue enjoying the finer things in life.


Well...I was already training for an Ironman, so I felt to get fun and thematic.



mac21 said:


> I lucked out and got a barbell set a few months ago for my basement. Three days a week is helping my stay on somewhat of a schedule while my wife and I work from home until further notice.



I wish we had done the same.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 20, 2020)

If you need any advice @ThunderHorse for training or sustaining, let me know. I was top 75 for 70.3 ranking and part of the Olympic Prospect team at Colorado Springs in '08. Happy to give any advice you need.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 20, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Might as well do it.  Well folks here we go.
> 
> Training promotes positive immuno response.
> 
> ...



Last time you did some crazy stuff like this you talked me into running 100 days straight.  I still cant walk right....lol!

So I'm in....stop trying to convince me already.  






I'm 2 minutes into this new me and I already feel like Eddie swapping meal plans with his wife.....This diet is bullshit!!!!!!!    Back to the booze...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 20, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> If you need any advice @ThunderHorse for training or sustaining, let me know. I was top 75 for 70.3 ranking and part of the Olympic Prospect team at Colorado Springs in '08. Happy to give any advice you need.


That's bad-ass!  Will do, working on base fitness right now.  All of my short races before August are obviously cancelled...


----------



## Teufel (Mar 20, 2020)

I am at home with a sandbag, some kettle bells, and a pull up bar. I’ll make do!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 21, 2020)

So...  we're supposed to drink a half rack of Corona every day and see what it does to our bodies?   Most of us tried that in college or as a young enlisted person...  it does not end well....   I'll pass on the Corona Body Challenge.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 21, 2020)

Home bound also. Still working on rehab of new knee.  Used to use stationary bike at gym and stairs at work throughout the day.  My one small flight of stairs at home just aren't cutting it.  I can walk outside, finally the snow is melted enough, so it looks like I'm going to have to figure out some hills to climb.

Bummed because I just getting into getting some real distance in the pool and that's come to a crashing halt.

LL


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 21, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Home bound also. Still working on rehab of new knee.  Used to use stationary bike at gym and stairs at work throughout the day.  My one small flight of stairs at home just aren't cutting it.  I can walk outside, finally the snow is melted enough, so it looks like I'm going to have to figure out some hills to climb.
> 
> Bummed because I just getting into getting some real distance in the pool and that's come to a crashing halt.
> 
> LL



I'm no sciencetologist, but I am confused behind the pool closures.  I thought they'd just throw another gallon or 100 of chlorine in the pool and call it good.  The kiddos are bummed because our weekly pool trips are cancelled.  So far I've been able to provide them a reasonable explaination when things are closed, but this one has me stumped.


----------



## MikeDelta (Mar 21, 2020)

PT! Good for you...well shit, you know the rest.


----------



## Bypass (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm a little older and I have bouts of pain in my feet and hands and suffer migraines every other day thanks to a TBI so I am going to enjoy this time with my family and not change a thing. I got a strong love of GOD and Jesus and I know when it is my time it is my time regardless of what I do to my body.

GOD bless,
Gary


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 21, 2020)

Well our gyms have locks on them. I have my pull up bar and a pair of running shoes I despise using so I’m gonna try and get back to my “Private Level Running” days. This to offset the absolute binge drinking ragers that have been going on here every night.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 21, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I'm no sciencetologist, but I am confused behind the pool closures.  I thought they'd just throw another gallon or 100 of chlorine in the pool and call it good.  The kiddos are bummed because our weekly pool trips are cancelled.  So far I've been able to provide them a reasonable explaination when things are closed, but this one has me stumped.


Uh... locker rooms? Door handles to get in the building? Breathing on each other? 

Our pool is in a gym facility, not a stand alone facility.  

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 21, 2020)

Teufel said:


> I am at home with a sandbag, some kettle bells, and a pull up bar. I’ll make do!



Sounds like the makings of the Marine PT test!  Now you just need a lance corporal to carry...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 21, 2020)

x SF med said:


> So...  we're supposed to drink a half rack of Corona every day and see what it does to our bodies?   Most of us tried that in college or as a young enlisted person...  it does not end well....   I'll pass on the Corona Body Challenge.


Gotta support Grupo Modelo in their time of need!


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 21, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Sounds like the makings of the Marine PT test!  Now you just need a lance corporal to carry...
> [/Q£UOTE]
> 
> Not "to carry", but "to carry his things".  Words matter.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 21, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Well our gyms have locks on them. I have my pull up bar and a pair of running shoes I despise using so I’m gonna try and get back to my “Private Level Running” days. This to offset the absolute binge drinking ragers that have been going on here every night.



Go figure!  I have a basic garage gym at the house. In my old office (2 of us), which is a few miles from the house, we built a gym in the garage in back. My current office has a full-blown gym in the basement.

In other words, just like work, PT is business as usually for me.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 21, 2020)

Various weight cedar logs. That are 6 to 8 feet long. Plus a heavy bag I found at a pawn shop a few weeks back.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 22, 2020)

I have been accumulating equipment for about 10 years so I have a pretty extensive home gym-never could stand going to commercial or base gyms.  The icing on the cake is my new 15 ft rope climb.  Now to be able to get up the thing hands only like in the old days.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 22, 2020)

Saturday: 85 minutes of hill repeats on the road bike.
Sunday: 50 minutes on the trainer on tri bike.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Sounds like the makings of the Marine PT test!  Now you just need a lance corporal to carry...



Some NCOs will do?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 24, 2020)

Got this from the wife. She clearly wants me to look like the one on the right.  Strong man diet engage!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 26, 2020)

Monday: 50 Minute Run
Tuesday: Bodyweight work (not sure how I got sore, probably the volume lol)
Wednesday: 50 Minute Negative Split Run, 50 Minute trainer ride


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 29, 2020)

Thursday: Bodweight work
Friday: Tempo Run, 35 minute trainer ride
Saturday: 90 minute ride up the beeline
Sunday: 50 minute trainer ride

7.5 hours of training this week.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 29, 2020)

Saturday:  Drink too much beer and then eat everything I can microwave, bake or broil.  

Sunday: drink as much beer as I have cold and then eat more.

#coronabody2020


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 30, 2020)

I've been enjoying my corona time. Easily smoking more cigars these past 3 weeks than the last 3 months combined. 

So I ordered a new pair of running shoes to enjoy this beautiful weather we're having to smoke in comfort.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks like my training is paying off:


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 1, 2020)

So I've got a complicated equation to measure time during this pandemic. 

(Weight lost*Whiskey bottles purchased)/whiskey bottles consumed.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 1, 2020)

Here is BroJeff's Quarantine workout:






Watch to the end.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2020)

Yesterday I Pelaton’d more than 10 miles and had salad for dinner. 

Today I used it as a coat rack, had Taco Bell for lunch and an entire frozen pizza for dinner. 

Peaks and valleys, strikes and gutters


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 4, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yesterday I Pelaton’d more than 10 miles and had salad for dinner.
> 
> Today I used it as a coat rack, had Taco Bell for lunch and an entire frozen pizza for dinner.
> 
> Peaks and valleys, strikes and gutters


The wife has a Peloton coming in the next few days. I’m interested but would much rather be outside, which I’m about to do in a few. All the trails here are closed because of all the rain, so it’s been nothing but the road bike for me when I have time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> The wife has a Peloton coming in the next few days. I’m interested but would much rather be outside, which I’m about to do in a few. All the trails here are closed because of all the rain, so it’s been nothing but the road bike for me when I have time.


It is the absolute greatest, and you and she can each have her own profiles.

Just don’t train with Robin, she loves me not you leave her alone!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 4, 2020)

That Robin is so hot right now!!!!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 4, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Here is BroJeff's Quarantine workout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... I can add a bratwurst or two to my morning smoothie, HELL YEAH!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 4, 2020)

Real strong on yesterdays run.  Did 110 minutes on my road bike up the beeline highway, supposed to be 100 minutes...but turn around points aren't spaced that nice!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 4, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Real strong on yesterdays run.  Did 110 minutes on my road bike up the beeline highway, supposed to be 100 minutes...but turn around points aren't spaced that nice!


Nice!  I did 20 miles this morning after my last post. Still getting back into bike shape after the last few wet/snowy months.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 4, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Real strong on yesterdays run.  Did 110 minutes on my road bike up the beeline highway, supposed to be 100 minutes...but turn around points aren't spaced that nice!



Do more bricks. You need to get your body to become comfortable with the bike to run transition. It will make a world of difference.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 4, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Do more bricks. You need to get your body to become comfortable with the bike to run transition. It will make a world of difference.



Will do. I had originally planned a bunch for early in this cycle, but all of my short races got thrown out the window.


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246830185338621955



Cross-posting, because this belongs in this thread as well.

Think I might try and make one of these at my girlfriend's house


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 6, 2020)

Wish we had a backyard I would have done the same.  Even though the missus is a triathlete I'd probably get schwacked for taking over the garage even more.  But impressive!

This whole ordeal has reminded me of a lot of things that we need to do when we buy our house.  Have space for a big enough pain cave to fit both of our turbo trainers, a treadmill, a squat rack, and space to either infill a 25m pool or an endlass spa.  Between the two of us paying for the gym the past three years we probably could have bought a brand new Woodway.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 6, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Wish we had a backyard I would have done the same.  Even though the missus is a triathlete I'd probably get schwacked for taking over the garage even more.  But impressive!
> 
> This whole ordeal has reminded me of a lot of things that we need to do when we buy our house.  Have space for a big enough pain cave to fit both of our turbo trainers, a treadmill, a squat rack, and space to either infill a 25m pool or an endlass spa.  Between the two of us paying for the gym the past three years we probably could have bought a brand new Woodway.


Indoor pools require a robust ventilation system because of the additional heat/humidity.  

LL


----------



## 0699 (Apr 6, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Indoor pools require a robust ventilation system because of the additional heat/humidity.
> 
> LL


Ponds are free...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 8, 2020)

Apparently we're doing it all wrong: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247292467269054465


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 11, 2020)

Apparently it was this kind of day, luckily it happened at the end of the ride and was only a mile away from home...but I guess it's time to carry a flat kit on my road bike now.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 11, 2020)

A fix kit isn't going to work well on a tire split. That's an unusual puncture. Tube puncture is easy to deal with a road set.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 11, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> A fix kit isn't going to work well on a tire split. That's an unusual puncture. Tube puncture is easy to deal with a road set.


But a dollar bill and new tube would get me home.  

Went to the shop, got new tires for the roadie since that one is now worthless.  I have a bunch of 25c that I use for my tri bike but on this one I used 27c tires.


----------



## Grapevine (Apr 13, 2020)

What road bike do you have @ThunderHorse


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 13, 2020)

Grapevine said:


> What road bike do you have @ThunderHorse


Krypton GF | Endurance Road Bike | Argon 18

Mine is the Ultegra Di2 version.


----------



## Grapevine (Apr 13, 2020)

Ohhh, very nice, you have my envy.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 30, 2020)

Probably cut calories down way too low to start this this thang, but I've been creeping the KCals up a little bit as I've been losing weight with training volume also going up.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 2, 2020)

I haven't done nearly as much exercise as I'd planned but I have been doing a tonne of yoga via Youtube. It's been interesting seeing where the imbalance in my muscles is and my back is feeling a lot better than it did.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 10, 2020)

Peak volume in this four week cycle, expected this bike ride to suck ass since my runs were shit on Tuesday and Friday.  Recovery week hello baby.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 13, 2020)

Recovery started out kind of shit.  Kind of thought I would try to keep the same intensity, just at a lower volume, probably a bad idea but the old rig wants to run a bit slower which is fine.  Sundays normally are 50 minute trainer ride and then a strength session but I did a virtual 10k, so that probably didn't help capping off the week.  Have been really good on nutrition and continue down trending on the scale in a sustainable manner, eating more KCals than I was at the beginning.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 21, 2020)

I'm trying drink more water. I've been mixing about 3/4 water and 1/4 lemonade to add some flavor which is great because I'm probably drinking around 120oz daily. That said, the lemonade has about 120 calories per serving which means in a day I'm adding 600 calories that I'd otherwise not be trying to burn off. 

What do you guys add to your water outside of bourbon and whiskey?


----------



## Kaldak (May 21, 2020)

MiO Liquid Water Enhancer

@BloodStripe


----------



## digrar (May 21, 2020)

I'm happy just drinking water. But try some lemon or lime juice in your water if you're struggling, an extra 600 cal a day worth of flavouring isn't going to do you any favours long term. that's about 16 weeks worth of energy a year.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 21, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> MiO Liquid Water Enhancer
> 
> @BloodStripe


Just bought a bottle. Thanks, Amazon.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 21, 2020)

digrar said:


> I'm happy just drinking water. But try some lemon or lime juice in your water if you're struggling, an extra 600 cal a day worth of flavouring isn't going to do you any favours long term. that's about 16 weeks worth of energy a year.



Exactly. It is a lot. I've tried limes and lemons in the past and found my self using too many to be able to taste. I've probably killed some taste buds after smoking a pack or more a day from the time I was 13 until I was 27.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 21, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I'm trying drink more water. I've been mixing about 3/4 water and 1/4 lemonade to add some flavor which is great because I'm probably drinking around 120oz daily. That said, the lemonade has about 120 calories per serving which means in a day I'm adding 600 calories that I'd otherwise not be trying to burn off.
> 
> What do you guys add to your water outside of bourbon and whiskey?


Drink my water chilled and my whiskey neat.


----------



## SaintKP (May 21, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Exactly. It is a lot. I've tried limes and lemons in the past and found my self using too many to be able to taste. I've probably killed some taste buds after smoking a pack or more a day from the time I was 13 until I was 27.




I'll make infused water if I'm wanting something different, either cut some cucumber and lemon in or strawberry if I have it and let it sit for a day. Otherwise I just drink straight water.


----------



## digrar (May 21, 2020)

Cucumber...


----------



## Kaldak (May 22, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Just bought a bottle. Thanks, Amazon.



I use it all the time. I tend to rotate flavors to keep it interesting. The other thing I do is use soda stream to carbonate water. Something about it being carbonated makes it more interesting than tap water.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 30, 2020)

Well, my first 'A' Race was cancelled.  All of my B Races are cancelled.  Likely that my last "A" race, Ironman Arizona gets cancelled.  Guess 2020 will just be getting super freaking fit.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 6, 2020)

They say once we get through all this Covid/lock down stuff, you'll be one of 3 things: 
a hunk, chunk, or drunk

I'm probably working on the last two, with an emphasis on the middle one - gaining my Corona 15. Time to knock it off and motivate myself to get back in shape again...


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2020)

I broke down and started a keto diet a month ago. I'm overweight, high BP, etc. I dropped a little over 10 pounds the first month. While I know that's water weight and whatever, my glasses are even a little loose now. I don't feel bloated and sluggish from eating a ton of heavy starches. Workouts = 0, same as my 28 YO coworker who started this and has kept at a steady 1.8 pounds per week (though he's an animal and keeping his carbs to less than 100g a week).

Anyway, it hasn't been as hard as I thought, it hasn't been easy at times, but I haven't moped around wailing at the loss of my beloved tater tots and fried chicken tenders. Just some uh....you see this coming..."food for thought" for some of you out there.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 12, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> They say once we get through all this Covid/lock down stuff, you'll be one of 3 things:
> a hunk, chunk, or drunk
> 
> I'm probably working on the last two, with an emphasis on the middle one - gaining my Corona 15. Time to knock it off and motivate myself to get back in shape again...


So, her Birthday was two weeks ago.  We started it with a Bourbon Dinner out, which was amazing.  Then we spent a weekend in Flagstaff with her parents, and then we moved this last week.  Time to get back on the wagon.


----------



## CQB (Jul 13, 2020)

Doing Dry July in support of the little lady. Seriously, I can't wait for alcoholic August.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Jul 16, 2020)

AWP said:


> I broke down and started a keto diet a month ago. I'm overweight, high BP, etc. I dropped a little over 10 pounds the first month. While I know that's water weight and whatever, my glasses are even a little loose now. I don't feel bloated and sluggish from eating a ton of heavy starches. Workouts = 0, same as my 28 YO coworker who started this and has kept at a steady 1.8 pounds per week (though he's an animal and keeping his carbs to less than 100g a week).
> 
> Anyway, it hasn't been as hard as I thought, it hasn't been easy at times, but I haven't moped around wailing at the loss of my beloved tater tots and fried chicken tenders. Just some uh....you see this coming..."food for thought" for some of you out there.



I'll be starting a "keto month" along with heavily restricting my alcohol in August. I'm open to any advice you have on your keto journey. I tried Vegan-ish in April and it was meh. No weight loss, but I felt bloated. I *did* however sleep a lot better..

-BREAK-

I'm about halfway through a two week quarantine. Trying to do body weight exercises to break up the monotony and noticing some progress. Biggest thing is that despite being weak still on push ups, my right shoulder pain is essential non-existent. Progress is nice. (I set my motorcycle down in late 2018 and spent the latter half of 2019 in physical therapy for the shoulder injury)


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2020)

Intel Nerd said:


> I'll be starting a "keto month" along with heavily restricting my alcohol in August. I'm open to any advice you have on your keto journey. I tried Vegan-ish in April and it was meh. No weight loss, but I felt bloated. I *did* however sleep a lot better..



Getting enough fiber in your diet will take "some" work because of the carbs, so you have to kind of plan your meals. I'm overseas and some days the local DFAC isn't the best for a keto diet, but you make do. Google for keto recipes and you'll have a billion options if you can cook. There are a lot of simple recipes out there. For example, I dearly love alfredo sauce, but pasts is out. Enter zucchini and now alfredo is back. I'll add butter to eggs or even a simple chicken breast for the fats. You have to watch your protein intake too, so I'd Google for your bodyweight and recommended protein amounts.

You want to have no more than 50g carbs a day and that included dietary fiber. Benefiber is good for a day when I'm good on my carb count, but struggling for fiber (broccoli and cauliflower are great for fiber goals).

Daily, I try to have one avacado. Breakfast is usually 3 eggs with ham and cheese plus added butter. I shoot for 30g carbs, 10g per meal, to give me a cushion under 50g. If I have an "off" meal or borderline day it doesn't seem to matter.

Drink a lot of water. A decent chunk of my 14 pounds in a month is probably water weight.

Two go to meals for me are a can of tuna with things like red onion, mayo, mustard, and cucumber. While the mayo has fat I tend to add a little extra olive oil. You can also take a can of tuna and add onion, peppers, avacado, etc. and add olive oil and lime juice as a dressing.

There are a lot of simple recipes you can make and if you are eating at a DFAC, you just have to make some hard choices at times. With that said, I can't recall a meal that I ate, and hated, just to have something to eat.

The "keto flu." I didn't get it minus a headache at the base of my skull for a few weeks. A coworker never had any side effects, and it really put a hurting on my wife. Increase your sodium intake if you can, that seems to help some.

Good luck.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Jul 17, 2020)

AWP said:


> Post



Thanks!


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2020)

10 weeks in, 25 pounds down, already dropped one BP medication, talking to a doctor on Sun. about dropping the other.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 18, 2020)

AWP said:


> 10 weeks in, 25 pounds down, already dropped one BP medication, talking to a doctor on Sun. about dropping the other.


That’s that shit I DO like.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> That’s that shit I DO like.



Call me.

Shit, this isn't my Grindr account.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 18, 2020)

Does it count as 30 for 30 if you lose the Corona 15 twice? Asking for a friend. . .


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 10, 2020)

What is your favorite COVID Breakfast and why is it KODIAK CAKES OATMEAL made with Coffee?!?!?!?!

 







OATOBER!!!


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2020)

I went off keto for 2 weeks, starting back up on Monday. My brain got to a point where it couldn't take another rich, fatty meal or the same thing over and over. My weight loss was also plateauing, so I figured a mental and physical break, even if I put on some weight (which I have but not much), was needed.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 17, 2020)

AWP said:


> I went off keto for 2 weeks, starting back up on Monday.


Did you have the Keto flu when you started back up?


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2020)

Andoni said:


> Did you have the Keto flu when you started back up?



Yes, but for me the "flu" isn't that bad, just a headache at the base of my skull for 7-10 days.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 21, 2020)

I took a break from Keto through the weekend, and egg salad and tuna salad are new and wonderful again. 

In covid shutdown news, the place I live has a gym. They are social distancing it, which means, reservations 24 hours in advance. 1 hour of use. 1 person at a time. 

The upside (besides _loving_ being the only one there) is the reservation system is forcing me to structure my day, which thank Christ I'm doing. 

Also, I tried Hoist from because it was at the gas station, I heard about it from @amlove21 's IG podcast -- and, dang, it is SO GOOD. 

I swear-- its great. The taste is great. I felt like crap then I didn't.  It's a super electrolyte drink, only has 7 carbs (I only drink coffee and eat egg/tuna salad) so it's fine for keto and me, and I'm stoked about it.


----------



## AWP (Oct 26, 2020)

I went off keto for 2 weeks because my brain couldn't take it and I broke. Anyway, I'm back at it and down to 195. 40 pounds since mid-June when I started. The last time I was 195 was about 2008-2009.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 26, 2020)

AWP said:


> Anyway, I'm back at it and down to 195. 40 pounds since mid-June when I started.


That's so awesome!

I stopped too, and I'm back at it too, and I'm dropping weight super fast. I don't really know how much I'm trying to lose, but I'm wearing clothes from 08 and I like it.


----------



## AWP (Oct 27, 2020)

Andoni said:


> That's so awesome!
> 
> I stopped too, and I'm back at it too, and I'm dropping weight super fast. I don't really know how much I'm trying to lose, but I'm wearing clothes from 08 and I like it.



I guess keto is sustainable, for me it isn't. For me, and obviously everyone's mileage will vary, it is a means to an end. I'm fine with that because 40 pounds...folks don't realize what that does to your body. The weight comes on slowly, so you don't see the increase in blood pressure and heart rate. It isn't a sudden shock, it is gradual and your new normal doesn't seem outlandish.

Until you lose the weight and see where you were.

I'll ride this keto train for another 10-15 pounds and then figure out what's next.


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 27, 2020)

Andoni said:


> In covid shutdown news, the place I live has a gym. They are social distancing it, which means, reservations 24 hours in advance. 1 hour of use. 1 person at a time.
> 
> The upside (besides _loving_ being the only one there) is the reservation system is forcing me to structure my day, which thank Christ I'm doing.


That's not a gym. That's a spa with weights. 

I'm down from 204 in mid-September to 194. Been fasting and eating less. Back to the gym for the first time since April. Also hitting the mountain bike for short rides on pavement. So far so good.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm down about 12kg (sorry don't know what that is in horse hands to the barrel of rum you lot use) in two months which I'm quite happy about. 

Re sustainability. I get bored with it because I'm a bit of a foodie and enjoy cooking and hosting but have to stick in there.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 27, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> That's not a gym. That's a spa with weights.


Truth


----------



## AWP (Oct 27, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm down about 12kg (sorry don't know what that is in horse hands to the barrel of rum you lot use)



And that's why you're in a third world country. That's okay, you can recover and become something of value. We believe in you and your hunk of rock!


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 27, 2020)

AWP said:


> And that's why you're in a third world country. That's okay, you can recover and become something of value. We believe in you and your hunk of rock!



I take solace that we're always better than Australia.


----------



## AWP (Oct 27, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I take solace that we're always better than Australia.



My work here is done.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't need to hear how you start your shifts each day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 27, 2020)

I became quite a "foodie" when I went full PALEO...we have a thread on that somewhere.  What I learned from that is with just a few spices you can cook amazing food.  However, I like RICE, and cauliflower doesn't cut it.  

So...well I'd lost 15 of the 30 after 30 and then I put on the 'Rona 20.  Stepped on the scale three different times in September and was like-this is the heaviest I've been since my sophomore year of HS.  Well cut back most of the drinking and tightened the foods up.  Cut 7lbs.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 27, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I became quite a "foodie" when I went full PALEO...we have a thread on that somewhere.  What I learned from that is with just a few spices you can cook amazing food.  However, I like RICE, and cauliflower doesn't cut it.
> 
> So...well I'd lost 15 of the 30 after 30 and then I put on the 'Rona 20.  Stepped on the scale three different times in September and was like-this is the heaviest I've been since my sophomore year of HS.  Well cut back most of the drinking and tightened the foods up.  Cut 7lbs.



I think if I didn't eat after supper and limited my boozing until the weekends, I could also drop a few pounds...


----------



## digrar (Oct 28, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I take solace that we're always better than Australia.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2020)

One of the downsides I've found with keto is that it's harder to train hard since my energy goes quickly. I also found this was the case with hockey where I'd get gassed towards the middle of the game. Talking to my PT about it he ended up having a chat with a powerlifter who does keto and she suggested some pre workout, which is what she does before she trains. Part of my problem as well was that sometimes I had little to no appetite which didn't help when I was trying to eat before a workout but just didn't feel like it. So I had half a preworkout satchel and ate about an hour and half beforehand and had a very good gym session.


----------



## ptg (Dec 3, 2020)

Can someone tell me what I was doing wrong with Keto? I was forced to drink ridiculous amounts of water like I mean always drinking water or I would get severe headaches.  I know drinking water is recommended anyway but it's very inconvenient to drink water all the time. Am I an anomaly or is this normal on Keto?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 3, 2020)

Non medical reply: Quite possibly your electrolytes were down. I put low sodium salt into water and sip on that during the day and guzzle it for the first few days.


----------



## ptg (Dec 3, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Non medical reply: Quite possibly your electrolytes were down. I put low sodium salt into water and sip on that during the day and guzzle it for the first few days.


It was happening weeks in to the diet. It was crazy.  I thought it was the electrolytes too. I was adding this electrolyte powder to my water (thortz) and I still got the headaches. I guess it just wasn't for me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 12, 2020)

So after basically being an asshole to myself all summer and into early fall and gaining a bunch of weight, amazing how much a race cancellation gets into your psyche.  I'm down 7.5 lbs from the highest I'm been post high school Freshman year.

Honestly, moderation doesn't really work for me unless I'm in complete fighting shape which tends to be 185-195lbs.  So I went complete cold turkey.  Rebuilding my volume for running right now. Cycling power seems to have completely fallen off the cliff, probably what I get for choosing mostly "flat" courses on zwift so limiting the amount of erg mode resistance. Still in search of 4x10lbs plates and 2x5lb plates for the garage gym.

ETA: Yesterday I truly learned what suffering on the bike trainer entails.  A bit ago I decided to stop doing the flat shit on zwift, was focused more on miles than on building power (stupid idea btw, focus on building power!!).  In the first 9 miles of the workout there was 1430 feet of climbing.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 19, 2020)

Another weekend of turning myself inside out on the turbo. Two hours, hell.


----------

